# ? for you crossbow guys



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad has talked a couple times about getting a crossbow to get a jump start on the season next year. I may get him one for christmas. Problem is, I hunt with a compound, and know nothing about crossbows. What would be your suggestions on brands or specific bows in the middle of the price range? Not looking for top of the line, but don't want the bottom dollar. Something that will serve him well for years to come. I'm starting my research tonight, but figured I'd see what y'all have to say.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

keep your eyes open on eBay, or the classified section on this forum. I bought mine used from a member on here, pretty happy. Shooting the bow does have a pretty good 'twang' to it, but thats OK with me


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Barnett makes a good product. I have a Barnett Quad 400 and am very happy with it. Academy has the package deal for under $500.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

drathe3112 said:


> Barnett makes a good product. I have a Barnett Quad 400 and am very happy with it. Academy has the package deal for under $500.


That quad 400 package deal is 349.99 right now and hard to beat!!!:brew:
Otherwise try http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/crossbows-c-40.html
They are hard to beat. I bought my Ghost 410 from them.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Keep In mind*

I just got into shooting a crossbow this year and my back keeps me from bow hunting. I bought a Barnett and really like it, but keep in mind if you spend say $400 to $500 on a package you will still be into the whole thing for $700-$900 depending on the case you buy. Just like shooting a bow you have to buy extra arrows, Broad heads and misc other stuff. Good Luck!!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Excalibur recurve crossbows are the best


----------



## chrisbpuckett (Sep 11, 2013)

I *reviewed Barnett Jackal before*, if you want to invest an *entry-level crossbow*, then this one is good to go.

Jackal is compound x-bow, and if you're looking for a recurve and hunting crossbow, then you should *check out Excalibur Axiom SMF*, hands down the best recurve crossbow for beginners.

Hope that would help.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

FYI, I've hunted with crossbows over 10 years obtaining a medical clearance in TX, KS and WV due to arthritis and pins in my fingers. My first was a Barnett that I returned to Bass Pro 2 weeks after the purchase and exchanged it for a Horton Max Impact. Used it for about 6 years successfully and bought a Parker Tornado about 3 years ago. At that time Parker was the only company that had a lifetime warranty on limbs. I've had a couple of friends that now own Parkers also and really like them. Lifetime limb warranty is worth the price. 
http://www.parkerbows.com/crossbows.html


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I am shooting a havoc and really liked the reversed limb design. it puts the weight of the crossbow in the middle of the bow rather than the front edge. Makes it easier for me to control.


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

*Quad 400*

I have a Barnett Quad 400 and if you keep a look out you can buy one new for $300. I got my 1st one for $321 then traded it for a night vision scope last year and bought my 2nd one new online for $289 plus free shipping! Watch eBay and Academy- after the season they go cheap! I've had one for 3 years now and love it!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats guys, I appreciate the replies


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

My hunting buddy bought me a Quad400 this summer as a thank you gift for all the hunts I take him on. I didn't get to hunt with it much, but it is a good crossbow for the money. I did find it rather heavy, but deadly accurate. 

My buddy shot a big doe with his last week at 30 yards. The 170 grain 3" NAP head hit her high, but one blade sliced the top of the lungs and the other cut COMPLETELY through the spine dropping her in her tracks. I was impressed with it's power to say the least.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

My only complaint about the Quad 400 is that it's pretty loud when you shoot it. Other than that, it's a great beginner crossbow.


----------

